# When is a thread too long?



## MrFotoFool (Oct 3, 2015)

I am just wondering if there is any kind of consensus as to when a thread is too long. I mean is there a point when it should be closed and a second (or third) thread on the same topic started?

The landscape gallery has well over two thousand replies on 149 pages. It seems to me this is waaaay too long. I was going to start a second gallery, but since I am a relative newcomer and not a senior forum member I thought it might seem presumptuous. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 3, 2015)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2015)

Someone posted a thread, and others keep posting to it, for no good reason. That is not how its supposed to work, its better to have lots of shorter threads, but, as long as members post to it, it will keep growing.

Please start your own thread.


Its like those who post a thread called the "Official XX" something or other. Nothing official about it. Or someone who posts a "Anything Shot with a XX" thread as though members were not supposed to post their own thread.


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2015)

Nothing like a newcomer. Start your thread if you want buddy, I say.


----------



## zim (Oct 3, 2015)

When the squirrel gets posted ;D


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 3, 2015)

Any thread is done once it degenerates into core gripe of the forum.

here it's DR...


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 3, 2015)

When it bottoms out  8) :


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 3, 2015)

AlanF said:


> How long is a piece of string?



3 inches

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qNj-QFZbew


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 3, 2015)

So long as at stays on-topic and participants are reasonably well-behaved, I don't see a problem. I've seen threads that were too long before the second page had started.


----------



## johnnycash (Oct 3, 2015)

When kids get their parents login as a part of inheritance.


----------

